# union bindings



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

nope not yet but i am gonna swoop the red ones. i have a pair from last year on my Photo Fetish... they are legit


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah i know i have ridin them a bunch. i just wanna see all the colors.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

The new Union Forces look sick. I saw some of the AM team riding them. I've been needing a 2nd pair of bindings, and ended up getting the Kicker Fucker Chicken Forces instead. Saves me a bit of money.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Pre Order for September*


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

those red ones are badass


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

FWIW. I wouldn't ride Union Bindings if you paid me to again. I had 3 pairs alone last year. 2 KFC Edition's and 1 pair of Data's. All had the same problem. The bottom ratchet would get logged in the up position when you would try to unstrap. I know the usual comment, it was an isolated situation, but not when it happened with 3 of my bindings and a few of my crew's bindings. Depending on where you spend a lot of time riding, I would look at Flux for a more park oriented rider and Forums for an every aspect binding. Feel free to ask me questions about Union bindings if you would like, or Flux for that matter since that is what I am rocking now. I may not be one of the senior members here, but I do have some experience with them.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I remember hearing at the trade show that they made improvements with the buckles. As a dealer if you purchased from us, we'd get you replacement hardware without question or cost. Ratchets get beat, My 390's would do the same. So it comes down to free replacement parts from Dealers who care and understand and are willing to service their customers.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

No problems with the bottom ratchets on my Unions. I have the Force DLX. Sounds like a problem with the particular models you had. I've used them for both resort riding and splitboarding in the backcountry. Pretty hard use, but I have just over 20 days on them right now. So maybe I'll have an issue with 'em later. 
Sounds like Union has tried to resolve the issue. That is about all you can ask of any company. Everyone has problems with their production runs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

I would definitely agree if it was only my KFC's that did it, but it wasn't just those. It was also a pair of Data's, a pair of Cadet's, and I believe my buddies were Force's(don't quote me on that, I never flat out asked him which one's they were). I agree that when I used them, and they were functioning right, I really liked them. But once I had that ratchet problem it really put a bad taste in my mouth, and even more so when it wasn't just me having that problem. The other thing that made me salty was the response I got from Union when I first had the problem with my KFC's. I was told that I was doing something wrong and that's why the ratchet was locking into place. I could un-strap with 2 hands very carefully and still have the problem. I even took them to the store where I bought them, and they said the bindings should not do that, and especially for how much those KFC's cost when they first came out($250+). I just thought it strange that it wasn't just those I had problems with. Kill, we did do a lot of riding in them, we board almost every day, weather permitting, and the days that we aren't at the hill, we have boxes and rails that we made that we play on, so, they did take a lot of use and abuse. I had a pair of Drake Podium's that I scrapped last year, before I bought the Union's, after about 3 years of riding them almost daily during the winter, never had a problem with those. Just be careful when you unratchet them, hopefully you never have a problem with them, and they grow to be old bindings that you look back and say, "I'm glad I bought these," just be careful.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

if by new binding you mean the contacts, the-house has them. they also have a lot of the 09 gear too. they seem to get all the 09 gear before everyone else.


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

DVS TJ said:


> FWIW. I wouldn't ride Union Bindings if you paid me to again. I had 3 pairs alone last year. 2 KFC Edition's and 1 pair of Data's. All had the same problem. The bottom ratchet would get logged in the up position when you would try to unstrap. I know the usual comment, it was an isolated situation, but not when it happened with 3 of my bindings and a few of my crew's bindings. Depending on where you spend a lot of time riding, I would look at Flux for a more park oriented rider and Forums for an every aspect binding. Feel free to ask me questions about Union bindings if you would like, or Flux for that matter since that is what I am rocking now. I may not be one of the senior members here, but I do have some experience with them.


I had the same problem recently with a set of 07 Force that i just bought frm the US and had them sent to me here in Aust. The toe strap jamed in the up position, fortunately i managed to just get my foot out & had a on-mountain tool kit handy. Even with that it still took me bout 10-15mins to un-jam it while sitting on the slopes.

It only happened to me the one time in the 8 days i was snowboarding but i was a lil disappointed seeing they were brand new & i bought them based on the good reviews they got here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

i got a pair of 08 technine mfm pros and i am thinking of getting the union cadet dlx bindings and selling my mfms..... should i keep the mfms or sell them and get the cadets????


----------

